# Alu Rahmen Pulverbeschichten?



## flix f (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Pulverbeschichten von alu rahmen aus?

was kostet das, wo, kann man das machen lassen bzw selbst machen und was braucht man dafür?

Ich will einen alten "gebürsteten" Alu Rahmen Pulvern, damit der Optisch wieder was hermacht. 

Wie und wo kann man Kratzer, und abschürfungen, Steinschläge  bei einer Pulverbeschichtung ausbessern?

bin dankbar für alle tips

Am liebsten währen mir ein paar Adressen im raum Gießen oder Frfankfurt a.M.

Grüße


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2007)

Selbermachen ist nicht möglich. Vorbereiten sollte der Betrieb Deinen Rahmen. Also zum Beispiel Glasperlenstrahlen lassen. Dabei werden auch die meisten Kratzer beseitigt.
Kosten meist zwischen 50 und 100 Euro. 
Adressen über Google rausfinden, das sollteste hinbekommen.

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UliT (2. Oktober 2007)

http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/


MfG


----------



## hai-nik (2. Oktober 2007)

pulverbeschichtungen machen mittllerweile auch viele lackierereien. einfach mal in der nächsten fachwerkstatt nachfragen


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2007)

hai-nik schrieb:


> pulverbeschichtungen machen mittllerweile auch viele lackierereien. einfach mal in der nächsten fachwerkstatt nachfragen



ja aber bei denen sieht es hinterher auch ... aus! wenn dann zum profi der das teil entsprechend vorbehandelt etc. 

hab meinen letzte woche von www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de zurück bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem ergebnis 
die pulvern votec, custec, voitl u.v.a. und machen fast nix anderes, alles sauber abgeklebt, sauber gestrahlt, das pulver macht auch nen guten eindruck


----------



## hai-nik (3. Oktober 2007)

deswegen habe ich ja auch ausdrücklich fachwerkstatt geschrieben. hinterhoflackierer schließe ich damit wohl aus...


----------



## maxdirter (14. April 2010)

In eschwege bei churt hast mich das 80euro gekosted
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...curth&hnear=eschwege&cid=10600206337452979998


----------



## Andisbike (26. Juni 2010)

Habe meinen MTB Rahmen bei Kessler in Wehr/Baden Pulverbeschichten lassen hat mich 60â¬ gekostet. Ich bin suuuuuper zufrieden sehr gute Arbeit. Nicht einmal das kleinste schraubengewinde hatte irgendwelche rÃ¼ckstÃ¤nde vom Pulver . Fotos folgen


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Juni 2010)

Mal den User Khujand ansprechen.

Der pulvert hier viele Rahmen. In der Gallerie gibt es einen entsprechenden Thread.

Qualität ist top!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jumper 1 (26. Juni 2010)

Fully Rahmen chemisch entlacken + Strahlen EUR 30,-
Fully Rahmen einfarbig beschichten (Hauptrahmen + Schwinge) EUR 125,-
Jede weitere Farbe sowie Klarlack + EUR 30,-
Dekor (Aufkleber) je nach Anzahl und Aufwand ab EUR 18,- unter dem Klarlack(gepulvert)
(hängt auch davon ab, ob man an den Grafiken noch etwas tun muss oder nicht,
wie viele Aufkleber drauf müssen und wie groß ...) 
Das ist ein angebot vom Götz


----------



## LostFocus (26. Juni 2010)

Raum Frankfurt am main. 

Quad Ranch  ( Darmstadt - Weiterstadt ) 

Super Arbeit, Super Qualität, Gute Preise !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstBlond (27. Juni 2010)

Andisbike schrieb:


> Habe meinen MTB Rahmen bei Kessler in Wehr/Baden Pulverbeschichten lassen hat mich 60 gekostet. Ich bin suuuuuper zufrieden sehr gute Arbeit. Nicht einmal das kleinste schraubengewinde hatte irgendwelche rückstände vom Pulver . Fotos folgen



interessant, danke für Deinen Post. Wehr wäre für mich fast "um die Ecke" und eine Alternative zum Versand zu den "üblichen Verdächten" (z.B. Götz).
Strahlen die denn auch angemessen mit Glasperlen?
Und, können die auch Beschriftungen?

danke


----------



## Andisbike (27. Juni 2010)

bosmiq schrieb:


> interessant, danke für Deinen Post. Wehr wäre für mich fast "um die Ecke" und eine Alternative zum Versand zu den "üblichen Verdächten" (z.B. Götz).
> Strahlen die denn auch angemessen mit Glasperlen?
> Und, können die auch Beschriftungen?
> 
> danke



Das mit der Beschriftung kann ich dir nicht sagen, da müsstest du mal nachfragen. Zum Strahlen mit Glasperlen kann ich nur sagen, das dies ja auch nicht nötig ist da der Rahmen Chemisch komplett entlackt wird. Mein Rahmen sah nach dem entlacken aus wie neu. Dann noch bepulvern und fertig. Die Beschriftung (Originale von FOCUS ) habe ich dann auf den Rahmen geklebt, und die halten auch nach einem Jahr und vielen Km noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Peter K (27. Juni 2010)

bosmiq schrieb:


> interessant, danke für Deinen Post. Wehr wäre für mich fast "um die Ecke" und eine Alternative zum Versand zu den "üblichen Verdächten" (z.B. Götz).
> Strahlen die denn auch angemessen mit Glasperlen?
> Und, können die auch Beschriftungen?
> 
> danke



Das ist ein Beispiel von einem von Götz gepulvertem Rahmen. Wo keine Farbe hingehört ist auch keine dran. Finish perfekt.


----------



## jackJ3lly (28. Juni 2010)

http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=57&Itemid=58&lang=de

Die kennen sich mit sowas aus. Hab da schon 5 oder 6 rahmen Pulvern lassen. Kannst auf wunsch auch deinen Namen oder sonstwas als logo pulvern lassen. machen die alles.


----------



## HorstBlond (28. Juni 2010)

@Andisbike: ah, okay, Du hast Farbe draufgehabt und wolltest wieder neues farbiges Pulver - missverständnis meinerseits. 

Ich will noch nicht ganz aufgeben und das versuchen, was der ThreadOwner will: Alu "roh" restaurieren. Bisher wird mir abgeraten, da ein Pulver-Klarlack wohl nicht 100% schützt. Goetz würde es tun, aber ohne Gewährleistung...

Habe auch mal bei Kessler/Wehr/Südbaden im Web geschaut, die strahlen mit Glasperlen. Das ist schonmal gut. Werde mal anrufen. Auch wegen der Beschriftungen (hattest Du Dir neue Aufkleber von Focus besorgt???)

@ Peter K. danke für die Fotos. ist ehrlich gesagt schwer zu beurteilen, auf den ersten Blick sieht es sehr professionell aus. Hast Du ein "vorher-nachher Bild"?

@jackJ3lly and @Peter K: ja, ich frage mich halt, ob es nicht einfacher (und trotzdem  so gut) ist, wenn ich persönlich hinfahre, den Rahmen abgebe, alles vor Ort bespreche, Farbmuster anschaue, dann vor Ort das Ergebniss ansschaue und abnehme und froh wieder heimfahre...


----------



## Andisbike (28. Juni 2010)

Zum den Dekoren von FOCUS. Da habe ich einfach bei FOCUS angerufen, und gesagt das ich mein MTB Pulverbeschichten lassen möchte. Aber mir dannach das Dekor fehlt. Darauf hin bekam ich von FOCUS verschiedene Dekoraufkleber ( KOSTENLOS !!) zugeschickt. Für komplett Dekore muß man so weit ich weis eine Schutzgebühr von ca. 30 bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

